# New iPhone Available



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Iphone $99 at the Apple store I think, just the phone. I have ATT so I think I'll cruise on down to Apple on Saturday


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

silvertree said:


> Iphone $99 at the Apple store I think, just the phone. I have ATT so I think I'll cruise on down to Apple on Saturday


Silvertree, Do you know if that sale is everywhere? or just in your area? I need to get me one of them there things for $99. :w00t:


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

http://www.apple.com/iphone/buy/


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

antnepi said:


> Can't you return it? I think you can take it back within like 3 days or something like that.


*CANCELLATION PERIOD / TERMINATION*
You may terminate this Agreement within *thirty (30) days* after activating service without paying an Early Termination Fee. You will pay for service fees and charges incurred through the termination date, but AT&T will refund your activation fee, if any, if you terminate within three (3) days of activating the service. You may have to return any handsets and accessories purchased with this Agreement, and AT&T may charge you a restocking fee. If you terminate after the 30th day but before expiration of the Agreement's Service Commitment, you will pay AT&T an Early Termination Fee for each wireless telephone number associated with the service. Either party may terminate this Agreement at any time after your Service Commitment ends with thirty (30) days notice to the other party. We may terminate this Agreement at any time without notice if we cease to provide service in your area. We may interrupt or terminate your service without notice for any conduct that we believe violates this Agreement or any terms and conditions of your rate plan, or if you behave in an abusive, derogatory, or similarly unreasonable manner with any of our representatives, or if we discover that you are underage, or if you fail to make all required payments when due, or if we have reasonable cause to believe that your Device is being used for an unlawful purpose or in a way that may adversely affect our service, or if you provided inaccurate credit information or we believe your credit has deteriorated and you refuse to pay any requested advance payment or deposit.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Silvertree, Do you know if that sale is everywhere? or just in your area? I need to get me one of them there things for $99. :w00t:


Just so you know, that is the old version. 3GS is the new one. I believe those start at $199.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

old version works for me---


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

silvertree said:


> old version works for me---


You won't regret it. So far the only thing I see Apple has problems with is the Adobe flash player. Something about not allowing executable code in Safari. 

This morning I downloaded Pandora and you can get streaming music if that's your gig. It's also free. Not sure how they do that. 

Way better than BB IMO.


----------

